# Laptop for college use (need ASAP)



## Confused_user (Sep 8, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
30 to 35k

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen

Mainstream.

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

Ms office, HD movies, little programming, Moderate gaming(Mainly FIFAs/TF2), softwares like MATLAB,Pspice, etc.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?

Something that can hopefully last me at least 2 years

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
No


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )768p
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )3-4 hours
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) local/online


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

get Lenovo G510


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 8, 2014)

Okay, I initially had my heart set on
Flipkart.com: Page Not found
But sadly I can't find it anywhere 

Will the lenovo one be similar in performance?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2014)

Confused_user said:


> Okay, I initially had my heart set on
> Flipkart.com: Page Not found
> But sadly I can't find it anywhere
> 
> Will the lenovo one be similar in performance?


Link not working.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo Essential G510 Laptop (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings

I'd say similar if not better.

as for the 2 gb RAM, add another 2 gb stick to make it total 4 GB.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Link not working.



*www.flipkart.com/samsung-np300e5v-s02in-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-750gb-dos-1gb-graph/p/itmdk6ybagjja64z


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 8, 2014)

About the RAM... Heard it only takes ddr3l sticks, is that true?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Amazon.in: Buy Lenovo Essential G510 Laptop (4th Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 500GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India | Lenovo Reviews & Ratings
> 
> I'd say similar if not better.
> 
> ...



Ah this
nah G510 is better


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 8, 2014)

Confused_user said:


> About the RAM... Heard it only takes ddr3l sticks, is that true?


can anyone confirm or deny that?
Can i just throw in a 4gb 1600mhz module and be done with it?


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 8, 2014)

How come G510 is better.The Samsung NP300 is better in terms of gaming.The 8570 is just a waste.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

The G510 is available while NP300E5V is OOS 
also the 8750M in NP300E5V is 1 GB DDR3 version not the 2 GB DDR5 one 

given the @op's requirements, he should buy a better CPU (haswell vs ivy bridge) instead of a fractionally better GPU.

- - - Updated - - -

G510 also has 2 USB 3.0 + 1 USB 2.0 ports compared to 3 USB 2.0 ports in NP300E5V


----------



## seamon (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 to Samsung.
Even though Haswell is slightly better than Ivy Bridge, 8750m is a huge boost over 8570m.
Also
-1 to Shamesung after sales service.
Proceed with caution.


----------



## Aakarshan (Sep 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The G510 is available while NP300E5V is OOS
> also the 8750M in NP300E5V is 1 GB DDR3 version not the 2 GB DDR5 one
> 
> given the @op's requirements, he should buy a better CPU (haswell vs ivy bridge) instead of a fractionally better GPU.
> ...


The DDR3 version is higher clocked than DDR5.Therefore they both despite being DDR3 and DDR5 versions,offering the same performance.

HD 8570 is class 3 card while Radeon HD 8750 is a class 2 card.

Also Haswell has very little advantage in terms of performance boost over Ivy Bridge say 10%


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

Aakarshan said:


> The DDR3 version is higher clocked than DDR5.Therefore they both despite being DDR3 and DDR5 versions,offering the same performance.
> 
> HD 8570 is class 3 card while Radeon HD 8750 is a class 2 card.
> 
> Also Haswell has very little advantage in terms of performance boost over Ivy Bridge say 10%



It's a shame you can't overclock trash AMD laptops cards. Nvidia supports unmodified OC.


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 26, 2014)

So the hd 8570 is less powerful than even the 820m?
If so, how about this one?
HP 15-R032TX Sparkling Black with Laptop Bag:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

- - - Updated - - -

If anyone could reply within the night... Would be really grateful... Planning to get it by tomorrow if possible


----------



## seamon (Sep 26, 2014)

Confused_user said:


> So the hd 8570 is less powerful than even the 820m?
> If so, how about this one?
> HP 15-R032TX Sparkling Black with Laptop Bag:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
> 
> ...



very weak processor.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 26, 2014)

Guys how about this one

Buy Lenovo Z50-70 59420313 15.6-inch Laptop (Silver) with Laptop Bag Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in

1.7GHz Intel Core i5 processor
4GB DDR3 RAM
1TB Hard drive
2GB Nvidia N15S GT DDR3 = NVIDIA GeForce 840M

As per notebook check,

According to our benchmarks, the GeForce 840M is about 30 percent faster than the old GT 740M and just slightly behind a GeForce GT 750M (DDR3 version). Many games of 2013/2014 can be played fluently in WXGA resolution (1366 x 768) and medium or high detail settings. However, very demanding games such as Crysis 3 or Battlefield 4 will require lower resolutions and/or details.


----------



## Confused_user (Sep 27, 2014)

So the 8570m is the max performance I can get under 35k? Even compared to this apu model?
HP Pavilion 15-n006AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Rs.33400 Price in India - Buy HP Pavilion 15-n006AX Laptop (APU Quad Core A4/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 1GB Graph) Imprint Mineral Black Horizontal Brush Pattern Online - HP : Flipk


----------



## seamon (Sep 27, 2014)

Lenovo Essential G500s(59-383022) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) Rs.32400 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Essential G500s(59-383022) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 2GB/ 1TB/ DOS/ 1GB Graph) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

This one has core i3M and GT 720M.
PS:GT 820M and GT 720 are essentially the same cards just re branded.


----------



## int86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Access Denied


----------



## int86 (Sep 27, 2014)

Access Denied


----------



## matrixx (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry for OT but  urgently need to buy netbook or laptop for medical study purpose.

1. Light weight
2. Thin 
3. Max Battery usages
4. Optical drive must to burn/read educational CD/DVDs. Better if can get Card slot too.
5. Long hours reading so good screen quality
6. Handy & easily handle any where I.e. travelling, class etc.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2014)

matrixx said:


> sorry for ot but  urgently need to buy netbook or laptop for medical study purpose.
> 
> 1. Light weight
> 2. Thin
> ...



budget -_____-


----------



## matrixx (Sep 27, 2014)

+ or - 50k.(flexible)


----------



## seamon (Sep 27, 2014)

matrixx said:


> + or - 50k.(flexible)



Best is Mac book air if you can live with no DVD drive(use external).
Otherwise look at Dell Inspiron 15R wth core i5U/core i7U. It should last at least 6-8 hours. Screen is slightly poor in quality.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Go for mac and also try to get student discount if possible.


----------



## matrixx (Sep 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Best is Mac book air if you can live with no DVD drive(use external).
> Otherwise look at Dell Inspiron 15R wth core i5U/core i7U. It should last at least 6-8 hours. Screen is slightly poor in quality.





$hadow said:


> Go for mac and also try to get student discount if possible.


Thanks bro.

Mac for sure. Any festive offer I should watch and grab with student discount... Any current offer!?....

Edit:- a bit confused - 11" or 13"?


----------



## seamon (Sep 28, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Mac for sure. Any festive offer I should watch and grab with student discount... Any current offer!?....
> 
> Edit:- a bit confused - 11" or 13"?



Bigger is always better.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2014)

matrixx said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Mac for sure. Any festive offer I should watch and grab with student discount... Any current offer!?....
> 
> Edit:- a bit confused - 11" or 13"?


go for 13"


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 28, 2014)

Macbook seriously?
Apple is money sucking company.....
although you can flaunt apple products in front of friends


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Macbook seriously?
> Apple is money sucking company.....
> although you can flaunt apple products in front of friends



Though I agree with u, but the OP wants a thin, light laptop with a good screen and battery life. For that nothing is better than the mac experience. He doesn't want to game or wud like a value for money laptop. Macbooks are the best for strictly educational purpose and coding work.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 29, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Macbook seriously?
> Apple is money sucking company.....
> although you can flaunt apple products in front of friends



agreed but ops needs are best on a macbook air

- - - Updated - - -



matrixx said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Mac for sure. Any festive offer I should watch and grab with student discount... Any current offer!?....
> 
> Edit:- a bit confused - 11" or 13"?



my friend paid 51k locally for a base 11"
13" is too big and pricey

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Go for mac and also try to get student discount if possible.



yeah i was offered the macbook air 11" for 45k through my college
nearly got it instead of my beast-inspiron turbo 15R(7520)
the 7520 literally flies for gaming etc


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 30, 2014)

13'' isn't too big but ideal and 11'' would too small for a laptop...


----------

